# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  glaxy not2

## anas.as

السلام عليكم اخواني ممكن مساعدة بتحديث glaxy not2 هاي كوبي مع العلم اني ساويت روت للجهاز

----------


## salihmob

اخي الكريم 
انا شخصيا ما بحب تحديث الاندرويد الصيني تفاديا للمشاكل  
ولو الجهاز به مشكلة ممكن نساعدك في حلها

----------

